# Download megasquirt tune files?



## firehawk6188 (Jun 16, 2011)

Where's a good place to download a few tunes to get me started?

95 ABA, turbo

Thanks in advance.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Msruns.com

What processor/code version?


----------



## firehawk6188 (Jun 16, 2011)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Msruns.com
> 
> What processor/code version?


http://www.diyautotune.com/catalog/megasquirtiii-wpcb-v30-unassembled-kit-p-397.html

I haven't recieved it yet, it'll be here this week.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

firehawk6188 said:


> http://www.diyautotune.com/catalog/megasquirtiii-wpcb-v30-unassembled-kit-p-397.html
> 
> I haven't recieved it yet, it'll be here this week.


Nice  
Do you plan on going full sequential with a 3X board?

Regardless, look for MS2/Extra msqs as well as MS3 msqs. I can probably post up or send an ABA MS3 msq that could be used as a base for a turbo ABA.


----------



## firehawk6188 (Jun 16, 2011)

Prof315 said:


> Nice
> Do you plan on going full sequential with a 3X board?
> 
> Regardless, look for MS2/Extra msqs as well as MS3 msqs. I can probably post up or send an ABA MS3 msq that could be used as a base for a turbo ABA.



I'm going to go batch fire for now.

My plan is to get this all working on my bone stock car before adding forced induction.

If you can post, or know where to get a msq for a 95 Golf 2.0 manual trans, or something to get me started with that would be excellent.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I have an msq for my 12v just switch it from 6 to 4cyl (and one coil) and it will be close.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

need_a_VR6 said:


> I have an msq for my 12v just switch it from 6 to 4cyl (and one coil) and it will be close.


And I should have a couple of ABA msqs. Let me look.


----------



## firehawk6188 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks, any help here would be great.

I'll have the kit here this week and will be fitting it this weekend.


----------



## firehawk6188 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ok I got my MS3 all assembled, just need a base map to start with.....


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

firehawk6188 said:


> Ok I got my MS3 all assembled, just need a base map to start with.....


PM me an email address and I'll send you one.


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

Prof, you wouldn't have any available for a 1.8 20vt, fitted with a IHI vf34 turbo and 440cc injectors?
Running on ms2 V3.0 with MS2extra. Running on factory COPS.

Thnx in advance!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I have a gt30 file for 85lb/hr for ms2e 2.1.0 if you want to start there.


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

Always interesting to compare to others!!
Can you send it to: [email protected]

Thnx in advance


----------



## tropo18t (Aug 18, 2004)

need_a_VR6 said:


> I have a gt30 file for 85lb/hr for ms2e 2.1.0 if you want to start there.


 Tried to send you a PM, but your box is full. Looking for some minor tuning on my MK2 vr6 turbo. New to Megasquirt, so I need some pro advice. 

Hit me up here, or my email. [email protected]


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

my apologies guys, the laptop that had my msq repository on it was stolen. I could probably whip up a fair base map for a plain jane ABA with stock parts if you all want.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I will try and post that msq up on msruns later today.


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

need_a_VR6 said:


> I will try and post that msq up on msruns later today.


Have you posted this MSQ in MSRuns? I tried to search for it, but did not find anything.
I'm going 50trim with 60# injectors, so I want to take some ideas from it :beer:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

HidRo said:


> Have you posted this MSQ in MSRuns? I tried to search for it, but did not find anything.
> I'm going 50trim with 60# injectors, so I want to take some ideas from it :beer:


Just use your existing msq, reset req fuel for the big injectors and drive with VEAL


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Prof315 said:


> Just use your existing msq, reset req fuel for the big injectors and drive with VEAL


That is my plan. What I want to double check is the timing changes. Timing is what scares the shibz out of me. I don't want to do a hole in the block hehehe


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

HidRo said:


> That is my plan. What I want to double check is the timing changes. Timing is what scares the shibz out of me. I don't want to do a hole in the block hehehe


Just start out conservative. At least 1 degree of retard per lb of boost. You can be a bit more agressive up to 150 kpa. If everything is ok at that point then SLOWLY bring in more. It's also a good idea to start out agressive with MAT retard. I start pulling timing at ~ 140*F


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Sorry forgot to put it up. 1deg/psi is totally fine, I usually end up .5-.75 per psi and starting retard late around 120-130kpa.. With a good setup, fuel, etc.


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Good tips.
So, after 60C, MAT-Based Timing Retard, by around how much? per 10C? (You can indicate in F, I can then "translate":laugh

I've read that 1deg (2deg in some articles) per psi of boost, but the question is starting where?

Thanks!


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Maybe with the tune available, it would be ok for you guys to take a quick peak:
http://www.msruns.com/viewtopic.php?f=88&t=23096

Bare in mind that I'll be running 98RON(I don't think I'll drop to 95RON) here in Europe.
So, what do you guys think? Any good? Too agressive? To retarded?:laugh:


----------

